

Show HN: Okaponga - make music with friends (link to an example song) - r4pha
http://okaponga.com/songs/93

======
r4pha
This is a project with some friends. We've been struggling for a while now and
can't seem to attract users. Any feedback is deeply appreciated.

~~~
dspdiem
This is awesome! In the example track, you have some buzz. Would be awesome If
you set up a framework/api to add filters/equalizers/autotune

~~~
r4pha
Thanks! Filtering is definately in the pipeline. The buzzing can get annoying,
specially when combining several tracks. Filtering that out would be awesome.

